

Dangerous Curves - bradleybuda
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/02/12/students-boycott-final-challenge-professors-grading-policy-and-get

======
tokenadult
Previous submission (not, like this one, of the canonical URL and original
article title, which is preferred):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5217066>

The most extensive discussion of this story was from an article released by
JHU:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5229076>

